

Show HN: ClassConnect, Github model for K-12 lessons - ericmsimons
http://hackeducation.com/2012/03/12/classconnect-github-for-class-lessons/

======
wikyd
I'm really excited by this idea. I know many first-year and second-year
teachers who spend so much time lesson planning. It seems like a lot of
duplicate work repeatedly done by teachers that can be saved or cut down with
shared lesson plans.

I've seen other sites in the past attempt to solve this problem, but using the
SourceForge model. Just hosting lesson plans and providing search and ratings
isn't enough, though. I think the GitHub model is so much more successful
because of the feedback provided by forks, watchers, and recent activity. This
implicit measurement of activity is much more interesting than a star-rating
when judging a project's quality.

------
ericmsimons
I'm the dev behind cc - would love to hear all of your thoughts on what I've
built so far!

------
kiranryali
looks great man, congrats

